# Sun Dried Tomatoes



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of variety would make the best sun dried tomatoes? I think I am going to plant some to preserve with my other tomatoes. Maybe romas since they have more meat/less juice? Also how do you like to dry them? I'm worried its too humid here to air dry so will probably have to use a dehydrator. When I hang flowers to air dry they get moldy, will I have the same problem with tomatoes?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I use Romas. You can dry them in a dehydrator, oven, or in a car, if necessary.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Also some of the cherry varieties are exceptionally good for drying. Just slice in half and place cut side up on the drying tray.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

When drying these roma tomatos do you remove the skin or dry with the skin on?

Daniel


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I dry tomatoes every year, the best are cherry but the romas come a close second.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Two votes for cherry types first and that's correct. But think of something. Cherry tomatoes are usually full of seeds and that means more juice. It's not always the meat of the tomato which has the best taste but the gel around the seeds. Throughout the entire tomato world, Principe Borghese is supposed to be the ultimate drying tomato. Surprise, surprise, it's one of those which needs a good sharp knife to slice since it's so juicy. Romas, on the other hand, have few seeds and thus less juice. As a result, the dried slices might have about as much taste as plain tomato paste. 

Martin


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

That is what I use my cherry tomatos for every year. They are excellent dried, rehydrated and put on pizza!

Lillian


----------

